# Code::Blocks - wxWidgets - "error: wx/wxprec.h: No such file..."



## Noeden (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Wollte gerade anfangen mit Code::Blocks (Super IDE) wxwidgets zu programmieren. Habe das leere Projekt kompilieren wollen (Also die Vorlage) um zu gucken ob alles geht. Zack findet der die wxprec.h nicht. 
Ich benutze Linux, falls das wichtig ist. Falsch der Thread an der falschen Stelle ist tut es mir Leid


Noeden


----------



## ComFreek (17. Dezember 2010)

Hast du auch die korrekten Suchpfade eingetragen?
Bei mir funktioniert es nämlich.


----------



## Noeden (18. Dezember 2010)

welche Suchpfade? <> bedeutet doch, dass es im Standardtordner zu finden ist. Und der Compiler kompiliert ja, also wird der gefunden. Abgesehen davon finde ich mit grep (linux) auch keine Datei wxprec auf meinerm pc  Kann das sein, dass ich die Standardtbibliotheken nicht hab? Wäre komisch, aber kann man die separat downloaden?
Danke


----------



## deepthroat (18. Dezember 2010)

Noeden hat gesagt.:


> welche Suchpfade? <> bedeutet doch, dass es im Standardtordner zu finden ist.


Ja, aber was hätte wxWidgets im Standardordner zu suchen?

Die Datei ist im Verzeichnis /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/ bzw. /usr/include/wx-2.6/wx/ zu finden - je nach dem was du installiert hast.


Noeden hat gesagt.:


> Und der Compiler kompiliert ja, also wird der gefunden. Abgesehen davon finde ich mit grep (linux) auch keine Datei wxprec auf meinerm pc


Wieso grep? Dazu nutzt man locate oder höchstens find.



Noeden hat gesagt.:


> Kann das sein, dass ich die Standardtbibliotheken nicht hab?


wxWidgets hat doch nichts mit den Standardbibliotheken zu tun.

Auf http://packages.ubuntu.com/ kann man nach Dateien suchen. Resultat für wxprec.h:

http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=wxprec.h&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any

Hast du denn das libwxgtk2.8-dev Paket installiert?

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (18. Dezember 2010)

In meiner wxWidgets-Version (2.8) liegt die wxprec.h da:
[wxWidgets]\include\wx\wxprec.h

Du musst bei Code::Blocks in den globalen Variablen eine Variable namens "wx" anlegen:

Gehe unter Settings->Global variables
Im Dialog wählst du links die Variable "wx" aus, falls sie exisitert, oder klickst auf "New".
Dann trage die entsprechenden Daten in "base", "lib" und "include" ein.


----------



## Noeden (18. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, ich bin ein wenig verwirrt :-D
Also ich habe die wxprec.h gefunden und habe bei code::blocks den libfinder benutzt. Der hat mir jetzt auch eine globale variable angelegt. Danke schonmal an Euch! Aber was muss ich bei lib und include eintragen? Sorry ... ich check es echt nicht. 

Danke

Edit: Ja das habe ich installiert (libwxgtk2.8-dev)


----------



## ComFreek (19. Dezember 2010)

(Ich benutze Windows Vista)

Ich habe mal ein Screenshot gemacht:


----------

